# Target trigger assembly for S&W 5900 series



## cimarronvalley (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi All:
New guy so please be understanding.

I'm looking for a target trigger assembly for the S&W 5900 series. Any help please?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You might get some help from Benz. That's way out of my leauge. Oh welome to the site and enjoy.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I put Wolff springs in my 5906TSW with good results. If you have an older 5906 with the machined steel hammer and sear, a light polish with the Wolff springs would give you a great trigger.

As for polishing, I wouldn't break any edges. I'd simply slick things up a little and maker sure there are no burrs anywhere. My 4013 had a slight "catch" in the SA trigger. I detail stripped it and found a slight burr on it. Now, it has a very nice SA trigger.


----------

